# Multi-tool: Who's got the best one Stihl, Husky, Shindaiwa, etc???????????



## nstueve (Jun 26, 2013)

So the string trimmer broke last week and my mind started wandering  It likes to do that from time to time...

The wife and I live on an acreage currently and plan to buy an acreage in the future. I was thinking it might be nice to have an all-in-one tool to simplify how many engines I have laying about and also increase the number of yard tools I have/want. I can forcast needing the following.

1.) pole saw for pruning
2.) sting trimmer
3.) Hedge trimmer

So the basic question is who's got the most reliable best built one around? Here are a few I've looked at. I do like the husky b/c it has a Honda 4stroke powering it...

Stihl Kombi
Shindaiwa M254
Husky 324LDx 

All opinioins and any additions in brands or models to look at welcome!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 26, 2013)

4-stroke usually means more weight, but I don't know if that is the case here?


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 26, 2013)

Honda equals crankcase oil: BOO!!! 4-MIX is the only way to fly. Go KM 130 R and never wonder if you've been shorted. As a bonus, Stihl also makes the best multi-tool

View attachment 301989


----------



## mowindown (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the kombi system and I am happy with it. I just have the km55 I think it is the smallest engine you can get and it is doing well but if was to do it over I would be a larger power head atleast a 90. I have the straight shaft string trimmer, least blower and the curved shaft edger and never had a bit of trouble out of them.


----------



## LarryRFL (Jun 26, 2013)

Check out the Jonsered GC2128C combi system. I'm showing current MSRP of 219.95. That's down from $259.95 from Tilton's price. It's 28cc and has plenty of power. I use one with the trimmer and the edger attachments, mostly, but have the pole saw and the hedge trimmer attachments, too. Don't see any difference with the edger attachment compared to a dedicated stick edger. The attachments are interchangeable with the Husky attachments.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought "multi-tool" was what the Europeans are now calling a scrench:msp_biggrin:

+1 for the 4 mix. I've got the ST 131 pole saw, and that engine is a little beastie


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 26, 2013)

Multimate combined system

I used this one and the power head is really sweet, really good antivibe and throttle response, made in Italy.

Only small thing is I realized one day the powerhead looks like a human heart and then I started getting the godfather theme in my head the rest of the day. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 26, 2013)

Have a KM 90 with lots of attachments (broom, pole saw, extension, hedge trimmer, weed whacker, tiller). I really like it a lot. 

Your attachments are all for fairly common ones so I wouldn't worry too much. Stihl has the most extensive offering of attachments if you find yourself wanting to expand in the future. 

What I can say about all the stihl attachments is though they are very expensive I have found them to be very, very high quality. Everything has been very durable and top notch. The articulating hedge trimmer is very impressive. 

One frustration is that their pole saw head runs 043, which is severely limited in what chain is available. Rumored but unclear if one can switch to 050 PMC/PS. I think the 043, combined with the safety humps and semi chisel chain, makes it tough to get a clean cut on branches unless they are very well supported.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 26, 2013)

That mulitmate thing looks kinda cool but what's it like trimming with that thing for a while? if you weed whack for a while does heat build up near the handle? is it comfortable?


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 26, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> That mulitmate thing looks kinda cool but what's it like trimming with that thing for a while? if you weed whack for a while does heat build up near the handle? is it comfortable?



Hey;

No problems with heat at all, the housing is covered with vents so the heat never builds up.

The engine is well sprung and it is really comfy to use. I clear drainage ditches with it and it is my favorite for this. YOu can reset the shaft to 90* for steeper areas. Overall light weight and comes with a harness.


----------



## josh1981 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stihl. I have km110R. Hedge trimmer pole saw 2 brush cutter string trimmer edger attachments. Love it. Plenty of power for homeowner.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 26, 2013)

KM130 we've had them being used commercially for close to 7 years now
and other than carbs, and the odd coil very reliable machines. Plenty of power for any tasks.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 26, 2013)

I prefer the bike handles for the string and three prong blade.
I prefer a straight pole for a pole saw.
Not sure about the hedge trimmer it all depends on how high.

Strange you should list those three items. I purchaced an efco PT2700 fixed shaft pole saw. The dealer gave me a box with various stuff (various instruction pamphlets as well) in it that said Whatever the code for the chain saw attachment on it, looks like EP 120 from the pamphlet I have here. The box had a little perhaps three inch piece of shaft in it. I am not real happy with how jumpy the pole saw is but it can be worked around using the tip as the anti kickback smooths that out or using the stop to rest the work. I am growing a living fence and figured out that the hedge trimmer attachment will work on it though you are only supposed to use that with other kinds of handles like loop. EH50 for that 26mm tube. And with that little shaft piece I think the angle drive for string or blade will work out. One could start out with the trimmer Ds2800 s/t and get the chainsaw and hedge trimmer attachments as well, that is the same engine. It is also possible to get the DS 3600 4s which has a 35.8 cc honda engine and do similar. Chances are the pole is longer starting with the pole saw. There is also a dedicated multi tool powerhead in the efco 2011 catalog not sure how much has changed my favorite the 53cc brush cutter seems to have vanished from their website.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got the Stihl KM-130 R and its awesome. I have the straight shaft string trimmer and the lawn edger so far. I already have a Stihl blower and HS 81R pro grade hedger, but just might replace the hedger with the articulating hedger unit for the Kombi. For my money, Stihl wins the game! I really like how each piece can be serviced and has replacement wear parts like the curved heel on the edger.
( there is a replaceable steel cap that protects the cast aluminum housing.) And there are grease ports so you can keep the works lubed. It is a bit on the heavy side, but you 'll be used to that by the time it wears out in 30 years!View attachment 302022


----------



## Remi (Jun 26, 2013)

The Shindaiwa is awesome!!! It is not noisy plus you could eventually get the Paddle attachment to clean up grass which works like a charm. It's quite easy on gas too.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2013)

Remi said:


> The Shindaiwa is awesome!!! It is not noisy plus you could eventually get the Paddle attachment to clean up grass which works like a charm. It's quite easy on gas too.



Like this?


----------



## chrisoppie (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll plug a vote for the Husqvarna 4 stroke. We have a lot of commercial guys that buy them specificaly to attach the broom. The attachments are good quality build.


----------



## nstueve (Jun 27, 2013)

So we've been talking 40cc saws and which to port and run in another thread... I didn't even think about this brand yet but anyone have a Maxtreme by Redmax???

Maxtreme | RedMax


----------



## winchester (Jun 27, 2013)

nstueve said:


> So the string trimmer broke last week and my mind started wandering  It likes to do that from time to time...
> 
> The wife and I live on an acreage currently and plan to buy an acreage in the future. I was thinking it might be nice to have an all-in-one tool to simplify how many engines I have laying about and also increase the number of yard tools I have/want. I can forcast needing the following.
> 
> ...



Actually the Husqvarna 324LDx is powered by a Redmax engine. I'm a die hard 2-stroke fan, so I'd tell you to stay away from any of those units (and I work at a Shindaiwa/Echo/Husqvarna dealership). 4-Strokes require valve adjustment and have been notorious for oil sludge. Not to mention that on the true 4 stroke units (separate oil and fuel), you can't run them on extreme angles due to lack of lubrication or hydraulic lock. Stick to a Shindaiwa M242 or Husqvarna 327LDx. I'm not sure on the Stihl stuff, but I'm not a fan of the 4-Mix, so if you want a Stihl make sure it is a straight 2-stroke and not a 4-Mix.

Again this is just my two cents from having to work on the stuff. Let us know what you decide on and how it treats you. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Fire8 (Jun 27, 2013)

Stihl km 110r


----------



## 7sleeper (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a few brushcutters(Honda [25cc] 4 stroke, Stihl FS120 [31cc], Hitachi [40cc] CG 40 EYT and a Stihl Kombi KM85 [25cc]with chain saw, 1 extension, hedge trimmer and brushcutter head). For around the house if the property is well kept my KM85 1.3hp unit is totally sufficient. With the chainsaw unit I cut up to 1/2 bar length without a problem. Just relax and let the unit do the cutting. Field and brush work with a 4 tip grass blade is possible without a problem. And I have done this already quite often. Also on hills where mountain boots are obligatory! My only recomendation is get a "real" harness for serious trimmer work! I only prefer to use "real" brushcutter's with bike handles for this work. 
My Honda brushcutter/trimmer works and starts like a charm. You just have to love these 4 stroke units. They are great!

Dolmar/Maktita has 4 stoke Multitools(CS-246.4 C BC) that are completly free of positioning. They don't care at which angle you hold them. 

The problem is that allmost all multi tool providers besides Stihl stay around 25cc. So power is always limited. I would have no problem at all with one of those units if regular lawn maintenence is done. If I intend on doing more elaborate work the KM130 is the only unit left for more "intensive" work. 

If my wife and I were using these units around the property I would seriously consider a 4 stroke. The ease of starting and running 4 stroke equipment is just a charm. If these units had been available 7 years ago I might have gone with these.

If I had a lot of "field" work to do with higher grass and brush I would go for the strongest unit I can afford. 

My wife and I love my kombi unit! For her it is her tool of devastation with the brushcutter attachment. I use starline nylium because it holds up best for me. 

7


----------



## nstueve (Jun 27, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> I have a few brushcutters(Honda [25cc] 4 stroke, Stihl FS120 [31cc], Hitachi [40cc] CG 40 EYT and a Stihl Kombi KM85 [25cc]with chain saw, 1 extension, hedge trimmer and brushcutter head). For around the house if the property is well kept my KM85 1.3hp unit is totally sufficient. With the chainsaw unit I cut up to 1/2 bar length without a problem. Just relax and let the unit do the cutting. Field and brush work with a 4 tip grass blade is possible without a problem. And I have done this already quite often. Also on hills where mountain boots are obligatory! My only recomendation is get a "real" harness for serious trimmer work! I only prefer to use "real" brushcutter's with bike handles for this work.
> My Honda brushcutter/trimmer works and starts like a charm. You just have to love these 4 stroke units. They are great!
> 
> Dolmar/Maktita has 4 stoke Multitools(CS-246.4 C BC) that are completly free of positioning. They don't care at which angle you hold them.
> ...



Yea I only plan to have shrubs and trees around the acreage to cut. And then use the power head for weedeater during the summer months. We don't use a weedeater enough to justify having a dedicated one. Might as well roll all the short time use tools into one unit. I doubt I will ever use the unit enough to warrent extensive repairs. probably 10-25hrs of use per year.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 27, 2013)

I have and do run Robie, Craftsman, Poulan Pro. They are all the same power heads regardless of the cc's. They come in 25 or 31cc. They all seem about the same. I like the Robie 25 the best. It is light and does well on all the attachments. The recoil set up sucks on the Poulan Pro and the Crapsman. Open the muffler just a bit and clean the carbs every season. I have not run the 4cycle one yet but always hear good things about the new Poulan pro 31cc type. Yes, they are a bit heavier.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jun 27, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Yea I only plan to have shrubs and trees around the acreage to cut. And then use the power head for weedeater during the summer months. We don't use a weedeater enough to justify having a dedicated one. Might as well roll all the short time use tools into one unit. I doubt I will ever use the unit enough to warrent extensive repairs. probably 10-25hrs of use per year.



I like reading reviews by people and am actually only interested in the "con" area. I identified a small thing that I would not like to have on any trimmer, is a missing harness attachment ring! That is a must in my eyes even for the trimmer types. It is so much more comfortable to carry and use these units with a good harness for trimming grass than constantly holding the unit. I am sure that it is possible to have one mounted but that is something I would keep in mind.
I do oil changes on my Honda trimmer once a year. Runtime ~10-15hrs/year. I use 10W40 but will switch to full synthetic 5W40 this year simply because that is what I have on hand now. The oil amount on the four strokes is really low so buying an oil exclusively should last a few years. I use the leftovers from oil changes from my scooter or lawntractor so that works wonderful. Further it often gets the chainsaw 2 stroke mix leftover which it devours without a problem.

7


----------



## nstueve (Jun 27, 2013)

weight is inconsequential to me... I'm 265lbs and 6'3... I doubt an extra pound or two will slow me down to much around the yard... Even if it does that just means an extra beer break or two. :smile2:

As for the weed eater/grass trimming edging... I don't do too much of that. I usually only use that on the thick grass to get to the lower level and around my mailbox. My Grasshopper 727K gets about 99% of everything and the other 1% i'm not too concerned with. I don't own a intown lot that is next to my neighbors pristine lawn... I'm backed into a wooded lot and none of my neighbors care how my lawn looks.


----------



## RiverRocket (Jun 27, 2013)

The Stihl KM130R is an awesome Machine.. 
STIHL KombiSystem and KombiMotor - Professional Use Multi-task Tools | STIHL USA Mobile


----------



## c_silva88 (Jun 27, 2013)

i recently bought an echo pas-280 ive put over 120hours on it since i bought it. i like it alot more then my old husqvarna brush cutter and stihl trimmer


----------

